# Massey Ferguson 1010 -1020 -1030 Regulator



## Raven6 (Mar 7, 2020)

Note people having trouble finding ( in my case ) 1020 Regulator replacement. The original was item # RS5104. That is not the Massey part #. In doing my search, I found that the same regulator is used on some John Deere 750 & 760 machines. So, like oil filter crossover numbers, the 1020 regulator translated to a Regulator made by Jimco Co. #J5075 -- Since both the regulator male & female seem to get melted, Jimco also sells the pigtail of the opposing harness piece. The opposing pigtail harness # is C945 in Jimco Co. system.
I am also posting a couple of John Deers numbers for your use. The John Deere number M802471 is replaced by jimco J5075. Also, I found another John Deere # 230 - 22062, and that is the same regulator. When you investigate this, you might buy the opposing pigtail - that part # is C945. The Jimco Co. Phone # is 816-331-1917. They are online as well. I have no relation with Jimco Co. I just had to find a regulator, and AGCO could not provide.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a good bit of research. Thanks for posting.


----------

